# Beach Sand



## Miz Jenny (Mar 12, 2013)

Has anyone used actual beach sand for a scrubby effect? Not a lot, just a little. We'll be at the North Carolina Coast sometime this year...


----------



## danahuff (Mar 12, 2013)

Hmm. My first thought is that you would want to sterilize it. You never know what could be in it. Where in NC? I lived at Cape Fear for a while.


----------



## Seifenblasen (Mar 12, 2013)

I have never tried it, but my first thought would be because sand is so much denser than soap "batter", it may all sink to the bottom unless you add it at a thick trace.


----------



## Genny (Mar 12, 2013)

I've heard of people doing it & just treating it like you would ground pumice, but like Dana said, I'd look at sterilizing it first.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 12, 2013)

danahuff said:


> Hmm. My first thought is that you would want to sterilize it. You never know what could be in it. Where in NC? I lived at Cape Fear for a while.



My parents live in Newport, close to New Bern, so the beach would be Atlantic Beach.

BTW, I wouldn't use much sand and I would sterilize it. I just want to pay homage to my favorite place in the world. Especially, since it's 180 degrees from my 2nd favorite place in the world, Big Nellie Lake Ontario.


----------



## three_little_fishes (Mar 12, 2013)

MIZ JENNY said:


> My parents live in Newport, close to New Bern, so the beach would be Atlantic Beach.
> 
> BTW, I wouldn't use much sand and I would sterilize it. I just want to pay homage to my favorite place in the world. Especially, since it's 180 degrees from my 2nd favorite place in the world, Big Nellie Lake Ontario.



I'm only 15 minutes from Newport! I live in Swansboro but am moving at the end of the month. It such a wonderful area!

ETA: I had no clue about sand in soap. It sounds like something I would like though if it worked out. Nothing like a day at the beach!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 12, 2013)

three_little_fishes said:


> I'm only 15 minutes from Newport! I live in Swansboro but am moving at the end of the month. It such a wonderful area!
> 
> Are you staying in North Carolina?


----------



## Lindy (Mar 12, 2013)

Treat it the same as finely ground pumice.  Add at thick trace and it will be suspended.  Lye kills any biologicals.  Great sterilizer


----------



## three_little_fishes (Mar 12, 2013)

MIZ JENNY said:


> three_little_fishes said:
> 
> 
> > I'm only 15 minutes from Newport! I live in Swansboro but am moving at the end of the month. It such a wonderful area!
> ...


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 13, 2013)

three_little_fishes said:


> MIZ JENNY said:
> 
> 
> > No. The Navy is moving us to Florida. I'm an NC native so I'm going to miss it like crazy here. I'm sure they'll put us right back here in 4 years though!
> ...


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 13, 2013)

Lindy said:


> Treat it the same as finely ground pumice.  Add at thick trace and it will be suspended.  Lye kills any biologicals.  Great sterilizer



Thanks, Lindy!:grin:


----------



## Badger (Mar 13, 2013)

I grew up in a Navy town, does that count?  Father was in the Navy as was one of my brothers.


----------



## three_little_fishes (Mar 16, 2013)

Badger said:


> I grew up in a Navy town, does that count?  Father was in the Navy as was one of my brothers.



Go Navy!! Sorry, I've been suuuuper busy! I think Pensacola may end up being my favorite place. Charleston was great, but the cost of living was too much near the water so we ended up inland. I have a yard full of sand in FL though. Lol! So I may just have to give this sand in soap idea a try!


----------

